# File as non-resident in Canada



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everybody

Need some advice on whether or not I should file Canadian Departure Return and cut my ties with Canada. Basically, I have been living in Spain since 2007. I worked as an English teacher from 2007-2012 and payed taxes on that income in Spain. I don´t work anymore in Spain but continue to live here with my husband who I met here. I don´t have any assets in Spain besides a bank account of 100 euros. 

Should I bother severing ties with Canada and filing a Canadian Departure return? I have secondary residential ties in Canada such as a bank account, credit card, health card (but I don´t use it) driver´s license and a very small amount of mutual funds. What is your advice?

Many Thanks


----------

